# Where have all the vapers gone.......



## Captain Chaos (2/4/18)

I was trawling through some of the old posts and looking at some of the avatars.

I see quite a lot of members that have not been seen for years. Have they stopped vaping or just decided that the forum is not for them?

How can anyone turn their back on this family??

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

Some are still around and lurking occasionally... some just got tired of chatting about vaping every day... some gave up vaping... but like any forums, people come and go and some are hardcore and never leave... and that's why we encourage new members who are the lifeblood of a forum.

Facebook and Whatsapp take a lot of vapers as well... the forum is great from a point of view that it is a lot more organised and the conversations are kept and searching for things can give up some real gems... unlike FB and Whatsapp which are pretty much current for the day and then history.

But as long as everyone is keeping off the stinkies that's the main thing...

But I do wish some of the old forumites would return because I miss them too!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor (2/4/18)

Ile allways be here eaven tho i lurk more than i chat but ile allways give advice on something i know a bit about

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/4/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Pixstar (2/4/18)

True, was thinking about the same thing recently.
Like most forums I guess, there’s always a new wave of members that join and keep the threads going, adding their experiences as new vapers etc. then they fade away a little or in some cases completely.
Agree with Rob, new members are crucial to keeping the forum ticking.
BTW, whatever happened our American friend @Spydro? I enjoyed his contributions and stories...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (2/4/18)

The forum front page will probably still be loaded on my screen the day I pass away......lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Evil (2/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some are still around and lurking occasionally... some just got tired of chatting about vaping every day... some gave up vaping... but like any forums, people come and go and some are hardcore and never leave... and that's why we encourage new members who are the lifeblood of a forum.
> 
> Facebook and Whatsapp take a lot of vapers as well... the forum is great from a point of view that it is a lot more organised and the conversations are kept and searching for things can give up some real gems... unlike FB and Whatsapp which are pretty much current for the day and then history.
> 
> ...



Well said @Rob Fisher

I've been on the forum for years and learnt almost everything i know on the forum. Now lately I hardly comment, mostly a lurker.

I'm still vaping but I'm down to 1mg nic and making my own juice now as well. 

Most importantly as you put it, I'm still off the analogues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> True, was thinking about the same thing recently.
> Like most forums I guess, there’s always a new wave of members that join and keep the threads going, adding their experiences as new vapers etc. then they fade away a little or in some cases completely.
> Agree with Rob, new members are crucial to keeping the forum ticking.
> BTW, whatever happened our American friend @Spydro? I enjoyed his contributions and stories...



He got pissed off by a few members trolling him and he left.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (2/4/18)

The moment your child left home and you must pay for a flat and studies......YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO LOOK AT VAPE MAIL IN ANY FORM.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (2/4/18)

I'm always online. Maybe it's because I forgot my password .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/4/18)

Dr Evil said:


> Well said @Rob Fisher
> 
> I've been on the forum for years and learnt almost everything i know on the forum. Now lately I hardly comment, mostly a lurker.
> 
> ...


Stalker Alert . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (2/4/18)

And then there are those like me who "decided" to become vendors and are afraid to post anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (2/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> He got pissed off by a few members trolling him and he left.



It is a pity though, I think he was a role model for many of us and hope he realizes there are those that miss his presence and insights.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I'm always online. Maybe it's because I forgot my password .


All of a sudden I don't feel so alone, at this stage I have no idea what my login details are.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> All of a sudden I don't feel so alone, at this stage I have no idea what my login details are.


Password?! What password? LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters (2/4/18)

Password? Log in? Don't understand geek talk... hate getting new pc and phone... get lost

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

Raindance said:


> It is a pity though, I think he was a role model for many of us and hope he realizes there are those that miss his presence and insights.



He is very unwell and his time in Vietnam took its toll... he knows he has a lot of fans here but at his stage and the limited time he can spend in a chair being online the trolls made him leave and I doubt he will return.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/18)

KZOR said:


> And then there are those like me who "decided" to become vendors and are afraid to post anything.



Don't be scared... just don't discuss or post pics of your own products other than in your own forum and you will be fine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golf (3/4/18)

I pop in now and then, just to see whats happening but yeah lots of members are now vendor and are affraid to comment for fear of being trolled. They so good now that you dont even realise you been sucked into their world, the land of the Troll that is.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/18)

Raindance said:


> It is a pity though, I think he was a role model for many of us and hope he realizes there are those that miss his presence and insights.
> 
> Regards



Agreed @Raindance 
Well said
I enjoyed @Spydro 's posts very much. He helped me with several things

One of the things I learned from Spydro was how he spent a long time matching the device and coil to the juice - and then "locked it down". I.e. Keeping that setup as is. A new ADV would get a whole new setup. I love that. And have followed in that path with several of my setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (3/4/18)

Many have become successful vendors, I remember doing quite a few classified deals with some vendors and learnt a lot from them upon meeting them.


----------



## Pixstar (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> He got pissed off by a few members trolling him and he left.


Oh, didn’t know that...


----------



## kev mac (3/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I was trawling through some of the old posts and looking at some of the avatars.
> 
> I see quite a lot of members that have not been seen for years. Have they stopped vaping or just decided that the forum is not for them?
> 
> How can anyone turn their back on this family??


@Captain Chaos ,I can't see just quitting vapeing or the forum.You are correct it is a family in fact I've been extra busy of late with a number of things and I feel guilty if I don't say "hello" for 2 or 3 days. This forum means a lot to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (3/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> just don't discuss or post pics of your own products other than in your own forum and you will be fine


Problem is people frequent the general discussion or classifieds. Lack of responses to posts of free DIY recipes and youtube vids in my subforum proves this.

Vendors are not allowed to take part in competitions which i personally think is a ridiculous rule.
I cannot post anything about a new juice i mixed or my take on a juice since someone might think i am biased as a vendor.
I cannot post anything concerning a build i did since someone might pm and ask if i sell.

It just feels as if one is forced to become so careful of what you post that not posting at all becomes the route followed and this is blatantly obvious by the current lack of contributions in general chat by vendors. Such a pity as i think their contributions could be valuable.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Problem is people frequent the general discussion or classifieds. Lack of responses to posts of free DIY recipes and youtube vids in my subforum proves this.
> 
> Vendors are not allowed to take part in competitions which i personally think is a ridiculous rule.
> I cannot post anything about a new juice i mixed or my take on a juice since someone might think i am biased as a vendor.
> ...



I hear you @KZOR. The problem is of course that all the threads will be inundated by adverts and punting. Just like the Facebook groups... it becomes a massive plethora of stinking adverts! I'm not sure there is any workable middle ground?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

